# More power for the holidays! USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipes $240 shipped.



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

USP Motorsports is pleased to reintroduce our 2.5L testpipe. After several months of research and development we are now able to offer a bolt-on testpipe that is completely reversible. *Currently we have confirmed fitment on 2006-2009 VW Rabbit and Jetta*, Beetle has not been tested yet. 
*Key features include:*
-2.5" mandrel bend stainless steel piping
-stainless steel flex bellow
-reducer to fit factory exhaust
-integral oxygen sensor extension to avoid
CEL/MIL light (however we cannot guarantee no CEL)
-Solid gain of 10-15 whp and 10-15 ft/lbs of torque
-Simple bolt-on, completely reversible, 1 hour installation 
*Horsepower and torque gains:*
Below is a before and after dyno of a 2007 Rabbit equipped with the *150hp motor*. The before run was done with the factory cat section installed and the after dyno was done with our testpipe. The car was also equipped with Unitronic software, Carbonio intake, and our prototype catback exhaust.


Below is a before and after dyno of a 2008 Rabbit equipped with the *170hp motor*. The before run was done with the factory cat section installed and the after dyno was done with our testpipe. The car was also equipped with Neuspeed P-Flow intake.

*Pictures:*
























stock pipe on car








USP testpipe installed on car








****Our new testpipe no longer incorportates an exhaust hanger. We found through further testing that the hanger is not needed since the testpipe doesn't need to support the weight of a cat.

*Customer Videos:*
*USP Motorsports Testpipe with USP 2.5” single muffler catback exhaust!*
*USP Motorsports Testpipe with Neuspeed catback exhaust!*
*USP Motorsports Testpipe with GHL catback exhaust!*
*FAQ*
*-Where exactly does this pipe go?*
Right in between the headers and the cat-back exhaust system.
*-Does it remove the catalytic converter?*
Yes.
*-My state has a smog/emissions inspection. Will I pass my state’s emission/smog test with this product installed?*
No, this product is intended for, “Race Use Only” and the factory pipe would need to be reinstalled in order to pass your states inspections. 
*-Is this available for 2 and 3 oxygen sensor models?*
Yes, make sure you select your model in the product order page.
*-Will this system work with any cat-back exhaust system?*
Yes, this system will work with any after-market cat-back system designed to work with the factory cat-section.
*-Will I get a check engine light (CEL) after installing this product?*
While we made every effort to trick the factory engine computer from throwing a CEL, it may happen. Nearly all customers report no CEL, while some PZEV cars (3 O2 Sensor) report a CEL.
*-Does this test-pipe come with a new gasket?*
No, the stock gasket is metal and can be re-used.
*-When ordering on your site, it says I’m being charged shipping.*
Please disregard that, we manually enter the order in so you will not be charged the shipping.
*-I reside outside the United States, why won’t your website process my order?*
Currently all international orders must be processed by emailing [email protected] You will receive a prompt response.
*INSTALL TIME:* 1 hour
*Tools needed for install:*
22mm or 7/8" open end wrench
13mm 3/8” drive deep socket
3/8” universal joint
Long 3/8” drive extension
3/8” drive ratchet or impact wrench
*Pricing:*
Retail price is $275 plus shipping. *However now until 1/1/2010 they will be on sale for $240 shipped within the continental U.S. **Be sure to enter coupon code "torque" at check out to take advantage of this offer.*
*Click here to order*
International orders please email [email protected] to place your order.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... ([email protected])*

Awesome product and an awesome company. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To USP


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Awesome product and an awesome company. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To USP

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I still love mine!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

if you dont mind:
Here are my gains w/ this test pipe AND apr...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

wow those are some serious gains. We have a few left instock, get them while they last.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_if you dont mind:
Here are my gains w/ this test pipe AND apr...


I would love to see a video clip of your car... 
How loud is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (Tuanes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_
I would love to see a video clip of your car... 
How loud is it? 


you should check out our customers' videos on youtube


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump for a great product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have this with APR 91 octane file. Noticed an increase in fuel mileage also, i averaged 32.5 MPG on a recent road trip from Boston to anchorage Alaska


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_Bump for a great product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have this with APR 91 octane file. Noticed an increase in fuel mileage also, i averaged 32.5 MPG on a recent road trip from Boston to anchorage Alaska









thats a hell of a road trip.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Man, I want one of these. Do you guys accept IOU's?


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Considering ordering this. Could my local muffler shop put this on? They did my catback... so I dont see how this could be an issue, and my state doesnt have emissions test. And how do I know if my car is 3 or 2 O2 sensors. Its an 07 Jetta Wolfsburg edi. Thanks, Happy Holidays


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (germanbycar)*

I'm sure any exhaust shop can. I installed one with simple tools in about 20 minutes.


----------



## DMiller (May 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*INSTALL TIME:* 1 hour
*Tools needed for install:*
22mm or 7/8" open end wrench
13mm 3/8” drive deep socket
3/8” universal joint
Long 3/8” drive extension
3/8” drive ratchet or impact wrench



Rather than get all this jazz, I used something like this:
 
The swivel head allowed me to get at all the bolts without any hassle. Install took me around 20 minutes, and I am not even close to mechanically-minded.


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_I'm sure any exhaust shop can. I installed one with simple tools in about 20 minutes.
 Ok thanks. How do I know if my car is PZEV or not though?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (germanbycar)*

Look and see how many o2 sensors you have. If you have two you're not pzev, three you are.
At least that's the only way i know how to tell the difference, i'm not pzev. Maybe someone who is can chime in with a better way to tell?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (germanbycar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanbycar* »_Considering ordering this. Could my local muffler shop put this on? They did my catback... so I dont see how this could be an issue, and my state doesnt have emissions test. And how do I know if my car is 3 or 2 O2 sensors. Its an 07 Jetta Wolfsburg edi. Thanks, Happy Holidays









Yes your local muffler shop can put this on in 20 mins. If they can't.. they won't be in business much longer, lol. Most likely you have 2 o2 sensors unless the vehicle was purchased in California.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DMiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_Man, I want one of these. Do you guys accept IOU's?









Yes, send $240 and an IOU for a thank you card.









_Quote, originally posted by *DMiller* »_

Rather than get all this jazz


Lol! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes your local muffler shop can put this on in 20 mins. If they can't.. they won't be in business much longer, lol. Most likely you have 2 o2 sensors unless the vehicle was purchased in California.
 Ok thanks. Naw, not in cali


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (germanbycar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanbycar* »_ Ok thanks. Naw, not in cali

Np, happy holidays!


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Np, happy holidays!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Its Christmas Eve Eve!!


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just got my USP test pipe but while installing i cant get it to seal properly where my eurojet exhaust meets the test pipe right after the o2 sensor. Its as if the diameter is too small...went with a 2.25 clamp and still leaking a bit....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (Mr2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr2.0* »_I just got my USP test pipe but while installing i cant get it to seal properly where my eurojet exhaust meets the test pipe right after the o2 sensor. Its as if the diameter is too small...went with a 2.25 clamp and still leaking a bit....

Are you using the stock exhaust coupler?


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no...i fixed that leak somewhat by putting 2 clamps on it but now my exhaust is rattling against the car by the rear tire where it bends down....AAAAAAA!!!


----------



## JML III (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... ([email protected])*

Is there a video or sound clip anywhere of a 2.5l (jetta, if it makes a difference) with the test pipe and a stock exhaust? I am very interested and would like a little more sound out of my car but I am worried to make it "too" loud for me.


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... (JML III)*

It wont make much of a difference. This cars mufflers are really quiet. I cut the suitcase muffler off in the back on my OEM exhaust and it still sounded stock. I then cut the middle one. Thats when i got sound coming out but then it sounded straight piped. You'll be fine with the downpipe. It wont be loud.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... (JML III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML III* »_Is there a video or sound clip anywhere of a 2.5l (jetta, if it makes a difference) with the test pipe and a stock exhaust? I am very interested and would like a little more sound out of my car but I am worried to make it "too" loud for me. 

Here's a couple youtube videos customers posted with the USP Motorsports test-pipe - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCgkynjLIVQ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4e-TX_7NNM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV8hlvKoIEc 
The first 2 have aftermarket cat-back systems, as stated in the video. I'm pretty sure the last one is stock cat-back.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... ([email protected])*

By far the best bang for your buck on the 2.5L..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... ([email protected])*

One more day!! Don't miss this steal on one of the best power adders for your 2.5L


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... ([email protected])*

PMed regarding other services. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... ([email protected])*

i want


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... (Mr2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr2.0* »_PMed regarding other services. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Replied!


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Most likely you have 2 o2 sensors unless the vehicle was purchased in California.

I'd look under your car or at your window sticker before ordering.
PZEV cars are now delivered in California, Alaska, Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Washington.


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... ([email protected])*

been youtubeing and this thing with a catback is LOOUUD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... (MellowDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MellowDub* »_been youtubeing and this thing with a catback is LOOUUD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

With an aggressive cat-back, yeah it can get loud. But you can keep it under control if you go with a more stealth system.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: More power for the holidays! USP Motorspo ... ([email protected])*

specials still available, PM me for details


----------

